# Subwoofer Cables - Size vs. Quality?



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm shopping for new subwoofer cables - it's been a long time since I last looked at these things and the market has so much more from which to choose now. I'm seeing cable sizes (thicknesses) that vary from about half the size of a pencil to cables just larger than a pencil and I am wondering; does the thickness of the cable represent any practical difference in quality?

Shielding accounts from some of that thickness, but how much is enough? What I have now is about in the middle of what I see available from some of the big names in cables, size-wise. Some I see in a 10-foot length from a reputable name are going for $15 - $20 but they are significantly thinner than what I have now. 

Did subwoofer cables get better to the extent they still offer good shielding but can be much thinner? Are thinner cables OK, or should I be looking for something a bit more substantial? What factors determine how thick my cables need to be?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most often the thickness is simply a heavier rubber outer coating, nothing more. Your correct. The sheliding is the most important part of the design but it does not need to break the bank. 
Monoprice is one of the best places to get cables and many also like Bluejeans cables.


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

I would look into making your own. I've got some Canare L-4E6S cable that I use with a few different RCA tips to make my own cable. That way you can get the color, and most importantly the specific length that you need. All you need is a good soldering iron and a little patience.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Interconnects carrying subwoofer signals have no special needs beyond what a regular line-level signal interconnect would have. In fact, in terms of noise immunity, subwoofer bandwidth is miniscule compared to the bandwidth of a full-range speaker line-level interconnect, so it can be argued that a subwoofer interconnect has less stringent requirements. Bottom line, subwoofer interconnects are nothing special, buy a shielded cable from Monoprice, as has been mentioned, and you will be fine. The bigger issue is reliability, and Monoprice's cables are well constructed, always a good value.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've even used RG-6. My neighbor (rest his soul) was a Hamm radio guy, and was constantly in my subs, so quad shielded coax it was. It's inexpensive and just about any a/v related store can make them. You can even use an "F" to rca adapter if you already have a section of cable.


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

tcarcio said:


> Sent you a PM.


Was this directed at me? I never received a notification.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Mine was built. Belden 1694F and Canare RCAs (RCAP). The only pain was finding someone with the right crimping tool...


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Andre said:


> Mine was built. Belden 1694F and Canare RCAs (RCAP). The only pain was finding someone with the right crimping tool...


Now there's a voice from my past. Is Canare still in business? I'd like to buy from them again.

And thanks for reminding me--I need to hit up my buddy to borrow his crimper/stripper to repair an intermittent satellite feed.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.canare.com/


----------



## 283569 (Oct 27, 2014)

RG-6 is as good as any fancy cable.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

RG-6 is a fancy cable it's just not a pretty cable.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

make it pretty....dress it up.

http://www.techflex.com/


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Who knew - outfits for your cables! Now maybe they can look as good as the equipment... nice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Philm63 said:


> Who knew - outfits for your cables! Now maybe they can look as good as the equipment... nice.


Oh Ya, I've made most of my own "fancy" cables that would be sold for loads of money by companies like Monster. Cost me $30 to make 3 of these.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=14554&w=o


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> RG-6 is a fancy cable it's just not a pretty cable.


 lol! Yep. RG-6's beauty is on the inside!


----------

